# Help me smoke trout.



## buckytom (May 29, 2010)

i love smoked trout, and being a newbie at smoking i was wondering if anyone could give me tips on how to properly smoke a few whole trout. 

i have a small, gas smoker (the 36" perfect flame from lowes) , and chips and chunks of apple wood, hickory, and mesquite at my disposure.


time, temps, and seasoning help would be appreciated.

also, is smoking a salmon or steelhead filet much different than a whole fish?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2010)

bump.

no one.

nada. 

zero trout, smoked.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2010)

I would think smoking a filet would be easier to smoke than a whole fish because the flesh is exposed to the smoke.

Alton Brown did a show on smoking salmon using a make-shift smoker on a fishing trip.  As I remember it, there was a lot of good info aside from 'McGiver-ing' a smoker with odds and ends.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2010)

lol, andy. i remember how much he irritated you by making simple cooking things into rube goldbergs.

thanks, i'll go look for rube, er, alton.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

BT just tried cedar planks for salmon the first time 2 days ago for my mom, and she raved about the flavor... Just a thought...


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks, mimiz.

cedar planks are on my list for grilling, but i was thinking about smoking. you know, low and slow, lots of smoke making the little guy look kinda wrinkly and tasty.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

buckytom said:


> thanks, mimiz.
> 
> cedar planks are on my list for grilling, but i was thinking about smoking. you know, low and slow, lots of smoke making the little guy look kinda wrinkly and tasty.



Kinda like, never mind, anyway I don't know much about smokin (on a grill ) I just tried those the other day and lots of smokey flavor said Mom, I don't eat salmon it's like veggies it will kill you


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 5, 2010)

I always have a hard time keeping them lit.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 5, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I always have a hard time keeping them lit.



HUH!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2010)

buckytom said:


> ...cedar planks are on my list for grilling...



While there is no harm in grilling cedar planks, I've found that attaching some salmon to them first is a better way to go.  That way, you not only have the joy of burning wood, you have food to eat!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 5, 2010)

lol, weisenheimer!

update: i found a cure for whole fish to be smoked from the site that chef munky posted in my smoking ribs thread.

http://www.thesmokering.com/Recipes/FishDryCure.jsp

and some other instructions:
http://www.hotsmokebbq.com/064_grilled_fish/hot_smoked_trout.php
i will be tring this soon.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 5, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I always have a hard time keeping them lit.


 


Mimizkitchen said:


> HUH!!!


 
Which end do you light and which end do you puff on?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Which end do you light and which end do you puff on?



Depends on how much "trout" you've had already... Just throwing that out there...


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 6, 2010)

I was just wondering where he got the papers...


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 6, 2010)

It came from the shop all rolled up already!


----------

